# Calling All Folders - Bay Area FolderFest



## SesameCrunch (Nov 20, 2005)

Are there any folding bike fans on this site? With gas prices going up, I've seen a big jump in interest in folders. I'm trying to drum up interest in a Bay Area Folding Bike get-together. Just an event to have folding bike fans meet and check out each others' folding bikes. I'm planning on calling the local news orgs and maybe BART to get them to cover the event. This is not a commercial interest, I'm just a folding bike fan (got 5 of them in addition to my road bikes).

I'm proposing a FolderFest for Saturday, July 12th. We meet at the SF Ferry Building in downtown at 11am. This will allow us to arrive via public transportation (to embody the spirit of folding bikes) from all over the Bay Area - BART, Muni, Caltrain, Ferry, etc. We ride through the Embarcadero (gawking at tourist as they gawk at us) to the Marina for a picnic on the Marina Green (so bring a backpack with picnic lunch, or stop at the Marina Safeway for lunch goodies).

During lunch, we can have some contests - fastest fold, longest hands-free ride, longest track-stand are some fun contests that come to mind. No speed contests though, too crowded around there.

After lunch, we can ride around the Presidio, or the more adventurous ones can ride across the Golden Gate Bridge and up the Marin Headlands for the best view in the Bay Area.

ANYONE INTERESTED?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice idea SesameCrunch. :thumbsup:


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah--this does sound like fun. I have modified Swift folder...and could maybe ride down the to Ferry in Vallejo, then join you...

Keep us posted.


----------



## SesameCrunch (Nov 20, 2005)

Two more days...

I think the FolderFest has tapped into a latent demand. There apparently was a group about 10 years ago that met regularly, and I spoke to the organizer, Tom Vogt. He's forwarded the invite to his old mailing list. SF Chronicle listed the event, as has SF Bicycle Coalition and others.

I think there's going to be a crowd on Saturday.

BART TV is coming to film us for a video production. *If you want to be part of the BART TV video, meet us at the Embarcadero Station at 10am. *

Y'all come out, now...:thumbsup:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

That's awesome Alan!


----------

